# EMBALSES.NET > General >  ¿Cómo es el trabajo de un Ingeniero Hidráulico?

## victor93rs

Hola a todos. Estoy escribiendo esto porque me gustaría saber como es el trabajo de un Ing. Hidráulico actualmente. Me gustaría estudiar para esa profesión porque me gustan muchísimo las presas, por muchas razones. Pero sucede que cuando hable con un Ingeniero que trabajo en una presa de mi país (vivo en la República Dominicana, y me gustaría estudiar en el extranjero), me dijo que la mayoría de los Ingenieros que trabajan en presas y proyectos similares (para compañías grandes como Ferrovial-Agroman, Andrade-Gutierrez, Odebrecht...) tienen la desventaja de tener un trabajo muy exigente. Me dijo que deben trabajar por largos periodos de tiempo, vivir en los lugares de construcción, vivir en otros países, y que en general no tienen el tiempo libre que quisieran o una vida social, o que se separan de sus familias... De manera que quiero que me respondan estas preguntas:

Ustedes creen que, en general, ¿trabajar en proyectos como presas conlleva las condiciones antes mencionadas?

¿Creen que esas condiciones siguen siendo frecuentes actualmente (la ultima vez que la persona con que hable trabajo en una presa fue hace diez años)?

¿Creen que esas condiciones serán diferentes en el futuro, como para cuando me gradúe (es decir, aprox. en 5 años)?

¿Creen que en los proximos años habra una buena demanda de construccion de presas?


¡GRACIAS POR SU TIEMPO!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bienbenido al foro. 
Yo no soy experto en este tema, pero sí sé que seguramente esas condiciones aún esten, a no ser que la presa se construya en tu pais de origen. 
Sobre la demanda de presas, no se que decirte..., peo en mi opinion es posible que sea menor.

Un Saludo.

----------


## Luján

Bienvenido Victor.

Por aquí aparecen algunos Ingenieros de Caminos, Canales y Puertos, entre otros, que te podrán indicar sus labores y su forma de trabajar.

Pero lo que sí te puedo indicar es que si consigues contrato con una empresa importante, cada vez que haya que hacer una obra y te toque dirigirla tendrás que estar al pie del cañón. Y los quebraderos de cabeza suelen ser muchos.

Por muy bien diseñada que esté la estructura, siempre te tocará replantear algo porque los estudios previos no eran correctos, porque la empresa del hormigón no puede darte la calidad esperada porque se retrasa la obra,....

Una diferencia entre hace 10 años y ahora (o el futuro) es que los replanteos serán un poco más fáciles gracias a la tecnología, pero si hay que hacer una presa en el desierto tocará pasar calor, y si en cambio es en la tundra tocará congelarse.

De todos modos, un ingeniero hidráulico no sólo se dedica a construir presas, hay túneles, canales, redes de abastecimiento y drenaje, etc.

Pero todo esto no debe ser impedimento para realizar tus sueños. Esos no de los debe quitar nadie.

----------


## riodelolvido

En efecto, si te dedicas a la construcción de presas, del lado de la constructora, es normal que vayas dando tumbos de un lugar a otro, aunque de los pocos sitios donde se siguen haciendo presas en cierto numero es en Sudamérica.

Por otro lado, si te dedicas a la explotacionpara un determinado organismo publico o privado, si puedes tener cierta estabilidad.

Pero ojo, un ingeniero persista, no solo se forma en la escuela de ingenieros. Ahí esta la base, pero dado que se trata de la obra civil mas compleja hecha por el ser humano, son muchos los años que tienes que trabaje en el entorno para hacerte un verdadero persista.

Un consejo, curiosea la pagina del ICOLD (Comite internacional de grandes presas) y su homónimo español spancold, de reconocido prestigio éste a nivel mundial.

Si estudias en España, solo hay una opción Ingeniero de Camninos, Canales y Puertos.

----------


## victor93rs

Perdon por la tardanza, pero Gracias por su ayuda! Fue muy util para mi! Pero he decidido que, aunque me encantaria construir presas y obras similares, pienso que el estilo de vida que eso conlleva no es el mas adecuado para mi. Por lo tanto, oy a estudiar otra carrera. Espero que les vaya bien a todos... Gracias!

----------


## Luján

> Perdon por la tardanza, pero Gracias por su ayuda! Fue muy util para mi! Pero he decidido que, aunque me encantaria construir presas y obras similares, pienso que el estilo de vida que eso conlleva no es el mas adecuado para mi. Por lo tanto, oy a estudiar otra carrera. Espero que les vaya bien a todos... Gracias!


Es tu decisión, y como tal la respetamos.

Pero personalmente te recomiendo que no cometas un error del que quizás ahora no te des cuenta, pero dentro de algunos años sí, y digas "¿Por qué demonios no habré estudiado ICCP (como se llama en España)".

La elección de carrera es algo que hay que plantearse muy en serio. Si de verdad te gusta el mundo de las presas ¡¡adelante, que nada te pare!!

----------


## victor93rs

> Es tu decisión, y como tal la respetamos.
> 
> Pero personalmente te recomiendo que no cometas un error del que quizás ahora no te des cuenta, pero dentro de algunos años sí, y digas "¿Por qué demonios no habré estudiado ICCP (como se llama en España)".
> 
> La elección de carrera es algo que hay que plantearse muy en serio. Si de verdad te gusta el mundo de las presas ¡¡adelante, que nada te pare!!



Estimado Lujan, se que esta es una decision importante, y por lo tanto trato de ser lo mas sabio que pueda a la hora de tomarla. Creeme que soy una persona con los gustos muy definidos, y que desea tener que hacer sólo cosas que le gustan, pero por la misma razon pienso que sería mejor dedicarme a estudiar para otra profesion. Y es que, cuando sea profesional, no quiero ser un adulto que no tenga tiempo suficiente para su familia y esposa, que viva lejos de ellos, que dure mucho tiempo sin verlos, que no tenga ni el tiempo libre, ni la vida social que quisiera, y que no consiguiera trabajo con la facilidad o rapidez que deseara. Ahora, si piensas que las condiciones susodichas son evitables, o que no ofrecen tantas dificultades como pienso, entonces *hazmelo saber*...

De todas maneras, muchas gracias, a ti y a los demas, por su atencion y su tiempo. Estoy muy agradecido por sus consejos... Exitos para ustedes!

----------


## Luján

> Estimado Lujan, se que esta es una decision importante, y por lo tanto trato de ser lo mas sabio que pueda a la hora de tomarla. Creeme que soy una persona con los gustos muy definidos, y que desea tener que hacer sólo cosas que le gustan, pero por la misma razon pienso que sería mejor dedicarme a estudiar para otra profesion. Y es que, cuando sea profesional, no quiero ser un adulto que no tenga tiempo suficiente para su familia y esposa, que viva lejos de ellos, que dure mucho tiempo sin verlos, que no tenga ni el tiempo libre, ni la vida social que quisiera, y que no consiguiera trabajo con la facilidad o rapidez que deseara. Ahora, si piensas que las condiciones susodichas son evitables, o que no ofrecen tantas dificultades como pienso, entonces *hazmelo saber*...
> 
> De todas maneras, muchas gracias, a ti y a los demas, por su atencion y su tiempo. Estoy muy agradecido por sus consejos... Exitos para ustedes!


Lo de conseguir trabajo, pues qué quieres que te diga. Tal como están las cosas, al menos en este país, podría decirse que con cualquier carrera es igual de difícil.

Respecto a lo demás, el tiempo se consigue si se organiza y lo de vivir lejos, sólo sería en caso de tener que hacer una presa y, sinceramente, esos puestos tan importantes suelen estar ya copados. No creas que nada más salir de la Universidad te pondrán a hacer presas.

Siempre te puedes dedicar a canalizaciones u otros apartados. Ahora mismo estoy acordándome de un ICCP que es también miembro del foro que no lo he oído quejarse de falta de tiempo para su familia, aunque tampoco ha dicho que le sobre. Lleva muchos mensajes en este foro (eso es tiempo "perdido") y se ha recorrido por trabajo medio país y por placer medio mundo.

Sólo es un ejemplo.

La decisión es tuya.

----------


## perdiguera

> Estimado Lujan, se que esta es una decision importante, y por lo tanto trato de ser lo mas sabio que pueda a la hora de tomarla. Creeme que soy una persona con los gustos muy definidos, y que desea tener que hacer sólo cosas que le gustan, pero por la misma razon pienso que sería mejor dedicarme a estudiar para otra profesion. Y es que, cuando sea profesional, no quiero ser un adulto que no tenga tiempo suficiente para su familia y esposa, que viva lejos de ellos, que dure mucho tiempo sin verlos, que no tenga ni el tiempo libre, ni la vida social que quisiera, y que no consiguiera trabajo con la facilidad o rapidez que deseara. Ahora, si piensas que las condiciones susodichas son evitables, o que no ofrecen tantas dificultades como pienso, entonces *hazmelo saber*...
> 
> De todas maneras, muchas gracias, a ti y a los demas, por su atencion y su tiempo. Estoy muy agradecido por sus consejos... Exitos para ustedes!


Veamos, yo creo que cuando se ha de tomar una decisión importante para el futuro de la vida de cada uno, se debe elegir en función de tu vocación.
La vocación puede ser hacia una determinada profesión o hacia un determinado modo de vida. 
Si estás en el primer caso lo tendrás fácil: elige tu profesión, esa que te gusta, y disfruta con ella, lo demás vendrá por sí solo.
Si estás en el segundo entonces podrás elegir entre varias que te permitirán adaptarte al modo de vida que deseas, pero no creo que la que elijas te llene profesionalmente, eso se lleva en la sangre y si lo llevas estarás en el primer caso.
Yo pertenezco a los del primer caso y evidentemente elegí mi profesión actual, a pesar de lo que me ponían en los test de orientación profesional que me hacían en el colegio en el curso de Preu.
He sido, soy y espero seguir siéndolo mucho tiempo, muy feliz con ella.





> Lo de conseguir trabajo, pues qué quieres que te diga. Tal como están las cosas, al menos en este país, podría decirse que con cualquier carrera es igual de difícil.
> 
> Respecto a lo demás, el tiempo se consigue si se organiza y lo de vivir lejos, sólo sería en caso de tener que hacer una presa y, sinceramente, esos puestos tan importantes suelen estar ya copados. No creas que nada más salir de la Universidad te pondrán a hacer presas.
> 
> Siempre te puedes dedicar a canalizaciones u otros apartados. Ahora mismo estoy acordándome de un ICCP que es también miembro del foro que no lo he oído quejarse de falta de tiempo para su familia, aunque tampoco ha dicho que le sobre. Lleva muchos mensajes en este foro (eso es tiempo "perdido") y se ha recorrido por trabajo medio país y por placer medio mundo.
> 
> Sólo es un ejemplo.
> 
> La decisión es tuya.


Es cierto el trabajo está de pena: 1.800 ICCP en el paro y 1.400 en el extranjero sobre una "plantilla" unos 18.000; más o menos como el resto del profesiones, excepto una, ya os podéis imaginar cuál es........
Por desgracia, lo normal es poner al nuevo a realizar trabajos pesados desde el punto de vista profesional. Las decisiones importantes se toman con más de 5 años de experiencia, si has o te han aguantado.
No creo que ese ICCP considere que escribir en este foro sea una pérdida de tiempo, es más, estoy seguro de ello.
Y siempre queda un rato para la familia, que con el paso del tiempo cada vez se reduce más, la familia no el tiempo, y por lo tanto te sale un ratio de dedicación mayor.

----------


## victor93rs

> Lo de conseguir trabajo, pues qué quieres que te diga. Tal como están las cosas, al menos en este país, podría decirse que con cualquier carrera es igual de difícil.
> 
> Respecto a lo demás, el tiempo se consigue si se organiza y lo de vivir lejos, sólo sería en caso de tener que hacer una presa y, sinceramente, esos puestos tan importantes suelen estar ya copados. No creas que nada más salir de la Universidad te pondrán a hacer presas.
> 
> Siempre te puedes dedicar a canalizaciones u otros apartados. Ahora mismo estoy acordándome de un ICCP que es también miembro del foro que no lo he oído quejarse de falta de tiempo para su familia, aunque tampoco ha dicho que le sobre. Lleva muchos mensajes en este foro (eso es tiempo "perdido") y se ha recorrido por trabajo medio país y por placer medio mundo.
> 
> Sólo es un ejemplo.
> 
> La decisión es tuya.


Lujan, me podrias decir cual es ese ICCP, para hablar con el? O me podrias mencionar otros que conozcas en este foro, para ver que opinan ellos? Gracias!

----------


## Luján

> Lujan, me podrias decir cual es ese ICCP, para hablar con el? O me podrias mencionar otros que conozcas en este foro, para ver que opinan ellos? Gracias!


Creo que con este mensaje que has puesto ya se pondrá en contacto directo contigo a través de mensaje privado.

Trátalo bien, ya que es uno de los mejores fichajes del foro.  :Wink:

----------


## victor93rs

> Creo que con este mensaje que has puesto ya se pondrá en contacto directo contigo a través de mensaje privado.
> 
> Trátalo bien, ya que es uno de los mejores fichajes del foro.


Muchas gracias por tu amabilidad Luján! También me comuniqué con algunas personas del SPANCOLD... Te seguiré informando de las decisiones que tome... Espero que pueda recibir buenas noticias!

----------


## victor93rs

Luján, el ICCP que mencionaste aún no se ha comunicado conmigo...

----------


## ben-amar

Hola Victor93rs; yo no te habia conyestado porque sabia que ya lo harian mejor otros, escuchalos antes de decidirte.
No te ha contestado aun pero dale un poco de tiempo, hombre; es fin de semana y tambien hace sus planes, estarafuera, no te impacientes :Wink: 
Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Luján, el ICCP que mencionaste aún no se ha comunicado conmigo...





> Hola Victor93rs; yo no te habia conyestado porque sabia que ya lo harian mejor otros, escuchalos antes de decidirte.
> No te ha contestado aun pero dale un poco de tiempo, hombre; es fin de semana y tambien hace sus planes, estarafuera, no te impacientes
> Un saludo


Es cierto. Los fines de semana nunca se conecta.

Mañana hablaré con él y se lo comentaré, por si se le pasa leer el hilo.

----------


## perdiguera

No se me pasa ya estoy conectado y te envío un privado.

----------


## REC

Volviendo al mensaje original, mi opinión es que a día de hoy, es complicadísimo que puedas trabajar en la ejecución de una presa nueva como tal siendo ingeniero, aunque no imposible; es bastante más factible participar en un recrecimiento, algún aliviadero, mejora de algún desagüe de fondo, etc, y luego ya está el tema de abastecimientos, encauzamientos, saneamientos, estudios hidráulicos de distinta índole etc dentro del ámbito de lo que parece que te gusta. Posiblemente sea en sudamérica donde más opciones tendrías de poder participar en la construcción de alguna presa. 

En la actualidad, apenas se hacen presas de nueva construcción, debes tenerlo en cuenta, pero tampoco es plan de que lo descartes de un plumazo...la ingeniería tiene muchísimas salidas y aunque ahora está tocada (como todo) no tardará en volver a ser lo que era.

Discrepo en una cosilla con algún compi, simplemente decir sin ningún ánimo de polémica que no solo los ICCP pueden participar, hacer o como se quiera decir este tipo de obras; un ITOP con especialidad, por ejemplo, en hidrología, también puede trabajar en ello perfectamente (aunque no pueda firmar determinados documentos, tiene conocimientos y posibilidades para ello).

Un saludo

----------


## antonivs

Yo tengo un compañero, que está en la especialidad de ingenieria técnica hidráulica, que es básicamente para obras de este tipo, en la Laguna, si puedo te paso los planes de la asignatura, yo en la mia tengo hidráulica como optativa, aunque mis profesores dicen que puedes hacer la especialidad, ya vere como es eso, aunque  naturalmente, sin llegar a dirigir una construcción de ese tipo, quiza sea a efectos de explotación. En cualquier caso si estas interesado, te paso los planes de carrera

----------


## victor93rs

> Es cierto el trabajo está de pena: 1.800 ICCP en el paro y 1.400 en el extranjero sobre una "plantilla" unos 18.000; más o menos como el resto del profesiones, excepto una, ya os podéis imaginar cuál es...


Perdiguera, puedes explicarme a que te referias al decir lo anterior? No entendi muy bien algunas partes... Con "paro", te refieres a desempleo? Y con "plantilla" te refieres al total de ICCPs de España? Cual es esa profesion que entiendes que adivinaremos? Te refieres a la "mas antigua de todas"? :P 

Gracias!

----------


## victor93rs

> Yo tengo un compañero, que está en la especialidad de ingenieria técnica hidráulica, que es básicamente para obras de este tipo, en la Laguna, si puedo te paso los planes de la asignatura, yo en la mia tengo hidráulica como optativa, aunque mis profesores dicen que puedes hacer la especialidad, ya vere como es eso, aunque  naturalmente, sin llegar a dirigir una construcción de ese tipo, quiza sea a efectos de explotación. En cualquier caso si estas interesado, te paso los planes de carrera


Pues claro que si! Te refieres al Pensum de la carrera, verdad? A que universidad asiste, y en donde está localizada? 

Gracias por el favor!

----------


## victor93rs

No se preocupen, me mantendre activo en esta cadena. Siempre reviso los mensajes, y lo iré contestando periódicamente, cuando tenga tiempo. Les mantendre al tanto de mis decisiones...

----------


## perdiguera

> Perdiguera, puedes explicarme a que te referias al decir lo anterior? No entendi muy bien algunas partes... Con "paro", te refieres a desempleo? Y con "plantilla" te refieres al total de ICCPs de España? Cual es esa profesion que entiendes que adivinaremos? Te refieres a la "mas antigua de todas"? :P 
> 
> Gracias!


Efectívamente aquí en España nos referimos al desempleo como paro, realmente yo creo que se utiliza la acepción paro más que la desempleo.
Con "plantilla", puesto así entre comillas, quise referirme al colectivo de ICCPs vivo y no jubilado.
No, no me refería a la profesión que dicen es la más antigua sino a la de político ya que cada vez se crean más empleos de ese tipo en este país.
Un saludo.

----------


## victor93rs

Hola a todos! Les escribo este mensaje para decirles que he corroborado mi decisión anterior. No voy a estudiar la Ingeniería Hidráulica (o ICCP). He resuelto hacer esto, debido a las condiciones que presenta esta profesión, de las cuales ya habíamos hablado antes. Me comuniqué también con el Secretario General del SPANCOLD, y conversé con algunos ingenieros de mi ciudad, y recibí respuestas similares. Entonces, como se podrían estar preguntando ustedes ahora... ¿Qué decidí estudiar?

Bueno, me he quedado con tres opciones: o Arquitectura (me gustaría contribuir a como se veran las edificaciones, no solo construirlas), o Agronomía (me gustan mucho los exteriores y trabajar al aire libre, además me encanta ver los paisajes de cultivos y el campo), o Ingeniería Civil (me llaman la atención las obras como elevados, tuneles, carreteras, puentes, etc.; además, creo que me conviene como es tan amplia, y también podría especializarme en Hidraulica, si quisiera).

Esas tres carreras me interesan mucho, pero ninguna mas que las otras, asi que ahora tendré que decidirme por alguna de ellas... :P

Muchas gracias a todos por su atención y su amabilidad... Especialmente a Lujan y a Perdiguera... Amigos, de verdad que me ayudaron mucho en todo esto: de entre todos los foros de internet que encontré, y de entre todas las personas a las que les hice preguntas, aquí fue en donde más se me ayudó!!! Muchas gracias por todo!!! Pronto les diré qué carrera decidí estudiar, y en dónde lo haré... Pero...

----------


## victor93rs

Pero antes de terminar...

Para devolverles el favor, y agradecerles, había pensado en enseñarles una colección de fotos que tengo de algunas presas de mi país, la República Dominicana. Me gusta mucho la fotografía también, y no se si lo saben, pero este país tiene muchos lugares hermosos... Sus presas no son una excepción!  :Wink:  Tambien es muy visitado por extranjeros, y tal vez alguno de ustedes ya haya estado por acá! Y si no lo han hecho aún, visítenlo cuando puedan, les va a encantar...

Son albumes que tengo en mi Facebook:

Presas de Tavera, Monción, Rincón, Hatillo y Maguaca (estas son mas o menos la mitad de las presas mas importantes de mi país):

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...7&l=659c0b9b41

Viaje a la Presa de Hatillo (la mas grande del Caribe):

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...7&l=9a5064b0b9

Fotos para un concurso,  de la Presa de Hatillo (en ellas hablo sobre su belleza, pero también sobre el peligro que corre el embalse de ser contaminado por una empresa minera):

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...7&l=85be894797

Espero que les gusten...!

----------


## ben-amar

Hola Victor93rs; me alegra ver que tienes las cosas claras, o medio; las fotos son de una belleza impresionante. Aunque no se puedan ver mas grandes.
Ya sabes que aqui tienes unos amigos. Mantennos informados y no dejes de entrar en este foro, tu casa, de vez en cuando. Tambien esperamos que nos dejes algunas de esas fotos que vayas haciendo.
Un saludo desde Cordoba, España

----------


## victor93rs

Bueno, para que no se queden sin ver los mejores lugares de mi país... Aquí estan otros albumes que he hecho de varias excursiones del colegio y otras que he hecho... Vengan para acá un día de estos...  Muchos españoles lo hacen! Aquí hay mucho que ver, no solo hay playas!  :Wink: 

Región Sur del país (la de mayor biodiversidad, y la mas protegida):

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...7&l=fcad420d58

Un Campamento de verano que hice viajando por todo el país ("Campamento Rodante"):

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...7&l=9e0c8ae669

Y sobre mi ultima excursión con mis compañeros del Colegio (al Pico Duarte, la elevación mas alta de mi país y el Caribe):

Retratos: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...7&l=7ed89b82c6

Paisajes y naturaleza: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...7&l=696a1974e5 

Que las disfruten!

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias por enseñarnos tu país con unas extraordinarias fotografías...
Como bien dices, no sólo son playas lo que hay allí... muchos de nosotros no sabiamos que era un país tan bello!!! 
Un saludo desde el norte del Río Guadalquivir.

----------


## Luján

Muchas gracias, por tus halagos y por las imágenes.

Aún no he podido verlas ya que apenas me conecto los fines de semana (toca hacer lo que no se puede hacer entre semana, como disfrutar del aire libre), pero te aseguro que mañan las veré.

Sea lo que sea lo que decidas estudiar, hazlo con ahínco y no te desanimes si alguna asignatura se atraganta. Eso nos pasó a todos (y el que diga lo contrario miente  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

Y recuerda esta frase, que suele decir mi suegro, pero que seguro que alguien más la habrá oído:

Si no puedes hacer lo que te gusta, haz que te guste lo que haces.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Para devolverles el favor, y agradecerles, había pensado en enseñarles una colección de fotos que tengo de algunas presas de mi país, la República Dominicana.


Muchas gracias por esos fantásticos álbumes que nos muestras de diferentes lugares de tu tierra, todos ellos de gran belleza, gracias por compartirlos  :Wink: 




> [...]tal vez alguno de ustedes ya haya estado por acá! Y si no lo han hecho aún, visítenlo cuando puedan, les va a encantar...


No conozco la República Dominicana, pero me gustaría algún día hacer un viaje por toda la zona del Caribe, tanto la zona de continente así como la zona de islas, unos lugares maravillosos, en los que aparte de playas, seguro habrá muchos lugares espectaculares más  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ya sabes que tienes aquí tu casa para lo que quieras cuando quieras, no dejes de visitarnos  :Smile: 

Un saludo desde los alrededores de Mérida, (España)  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Hola Victor:
La decisión que has tomado y por las razones que expones me parece correcta, además así lo has decidido tú por lo que es la ideal para tí y más después de haber consultado con mucha gente y haberte formado opinión.
La que te queda por tomar será otra prueba pero te comunico que también como ingeniero civil recién terminado tendrás que moverte geográficamente, salvo que vivas en un centro económico de primer orden.
Por lo que respecta a tu país yo sí que tuve la suerte de estar en la República Dominicana, allá por el año 1.989 o 1.990 no me acuerdo bien.
Visité Santo Domingo, bonita la parte colonial; Santiago de los Caballeros, Samaná, antes del boom turístico de ahora; La Romana y los altos de Chavón, en aquella época ya muy turísticos; Juan Dolio, San Pedro de Macorís y la isla Saona, de donde me traje la concha del lambi que me comí.
Fué un viaje impactante, tanto por la naturaleza que pude ver, como por la gente que tuve el placer de conocer. Era mi primer viaje largo, mi primer salto del charco.
Como curiosidad, parte de los autobuses que circulaban por Santo Domingo eran de Barcelona y todavía llevavan la matrícula antigua española, la de B-xxxxxx, sin letras por detrás. Eran de una "donación" del Ayuntamiento. He de decir que eran los más nuevos que circulaban.
Un saludo y gracias por las fotos que me han hecho recordar ese viaje de hace tantos años.

----------


## victor93rs

¡Pues de nada! No se preocupen, me seguire comunicando con ustedes en el foro... 

Perdiguera, yo soy de Santiago... Que bueno que conoces mi pais, pero tambien la corrupcion que hay entre los gobernantes y tambien la realidad en que viven muchos aqui... Pero con que fin hiciste ese viaje? Trabajo o vacaciones?

Hablamos luego...

----------


## victor93rs

> Sea lo que sea lo que decidas estudiar, hazlo con ahínco y no te desanimes si alguna asignatura se atraganta. Eso nos pasó a todos (y el que diga lo contrario miente ).
> 
> Y recuerda esta frase, que suele decir mi suegro, pero que seguro que alguien más la habrá oído:
> 
> Si no puedes hacer lo que te gusta, haz que te guste lo que haces.


Bueno, como que en esa situacion estoy yo ahora mismo... :P

----------


## Luján

Conozco varias Beatrices, Muchos Martínez y Diaz.... pues tantos como he vivido  :Stick Out Tongue: , pero todo eso junto como que no.

¿Sabes que en el área metropolitana de Valencia viven más de un millón de personas?, es más complicado de lo que crees conocer a alguien aquí.

Además, no soy Valenciano, vivo aquí, pero no soy de aquí.


Otra cosa, esas preguntas mejor se hacen por mensaje privado. Más aún si pones el nombre.

----------


## victor93rs

Es cierto, creo que no fue lo mas adecuado preguntarte esto en esta cadena... Ya lo borre...

----------


## victor93rs

¡Hola amigos! ¿Cómo les va? Espero que bien! 
Como ya saben, quedó pendiente de mi parte decirles cuál carrera fue la que decidí estudiar... Pues bien, ya tomé esa decisión. Aquí les digo:

Después de dedicarle tanto tiempo (pues estoy desde el año pasado pensando en esto), de investigar, de hablar con muchas personas (tanto físicamente, como por esta maravillosa herramienta que es el Internet; y tanto con otros dominicanos, como con personas de otros países, ¡como ustedes!), de preguntarme a mi mismo qué es lo que me gusta y lo que no me gusta, y de considerar todos los factores posibles, para que mi decisión fuera buena, ya he encontrado una carrera que me gusta, y que puedo estudiar.  ¡Estoy muy contento por esto!

Pues bien, la carrera que he decidido estudiar es... *la Arquitectura*. 

Elegí esta carrera porque, básicamente, más que determinar como se va a construir una obra, me gustaría contribuir a cómo se verá, y dirigir la construcción de la misma. Pienso que me gustaría mucho crear edificaciones cuyos diseños fueran modernos y funcionales.  Y claro, he averiguado mucho sobre cómo se estudia y cómo se trabaja en ella. Sí, me han hablado de los "trasnoches", de que esta carrera es muy exigente y de que se le dedica mucho tiempo a los proyectos y tareas; pero también me han hablado de que el trabajo de un arquitecto es más llevadero, de lo interesante que es, que es una forma de ser creativo, y de otras cosas más que me gustan de la Arquitectura. ¡Me siento muy entusiasmado con esta carrera, y sé que la disfrutaré! 

Quiero agradecerles de nuevo por la gran ayuda que me han dado ustedes... Aunque no haya sido precisamente la ICCP o Ingeniería Hidráulica mi carrera de eleccion, de igual manera sus consejos e informaciones me ayudaron mucho para saber lo que quiero estudiar! Y no crean que me olvidé de las presas, claro que me siguen gustando un montón! Cuando consiga nuevas fotos de presas de mi pais, se las seguiré enviando para que las vean! 

Seguire acordandome de ustedes, asi que muchas gracias por todo su tiempo y atencion... Y también espero que les haya agradado hablar conmigo, y hacerlos recordar sus tiempos de adolescentes, y este emocionanate proceso por el cual todos pasamos, que es el de elegir nuestra carrera... Un millon de gracias a todos, hablamos pronto!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Pues nada.

Lo importante es que te hayas decidio por una carrera que lleve a un oficio en el que sabes que estarás a gusto el resto de tu vida.

Ahora, a aplipcarse fuerte.

----------


## antonivs

Estimado victor93rs, siento no haberte respondido antes, me quedé sin ordenador hasta el dia de hoy, mas de dos semanas sin el trasto de marras es desesperantes, yo estudio en la universidad de la Laguna en Tenerife, ingenieria agrícola, el grado, no la carrera, es de 4 años, es una carrera reformada soble el plan de la antigua para adecuarlo a Bolonia, no tiene la complejidad de otras carreras de ingenieria, es un popurrí por decirlo de varias ciencias, fisica, botánica, biología, matemáticas, calculo de estructuras.....pero en comparación con un ICCP u otro destinado a levantar estructuras, su complejidad es menor, basicamente proyectas estructuras sencillas, aunque puedes especializarte en hidráulica y dedicarte al uso y gestión del agua, puedes consultar por la pagina we, esta carrera y la de ingenieria civil que la universidad oferta, espero que te sea de ayuda http://www.ull.es/view/institucional/ull/Grados/es

----------

